# :: ECS Tuning :: Alzor Wheels Style 628 for Audi!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

How about lowered wheel prices that fit your wallet and your newly lowered car? You've dropped your chassis and we've dropped or prices on 18-inch Alzor 628 wheels that fit several Audi models.

The bold gunmetal gray spokes on the Alzor 628 have a large open face, perfect for showing off your new coilovers, two-piece rotors, and painted calipers. Each masculine spoke tapers between bright accents that are sure to complement any car color.

Just in time for summer driving, this is a great time to add a set of big-footed alloys that look expensive, but won't break your budget.

You're Out of Excuses

Fits Audi:
A3 (2004+)
B5 A4 (1996-2001)
B6 A4 (2002-2004)
B7 A4 (2005-2008)
C5 A6 non-4.2L (1998-2004)
C6 A6 (2005-2011)
D3 A8 (2003-2010)
MKII TT (2008+)


*Click HERE to order or for more information. *


Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

100$ a wheel??

Do these explode upon mounting or something?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Not exactly... 

We happen to get really great pricing on these wheels which allows us to pass the savings on to the customer. 

Jason


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i have these on my car for 6 months now. no problem paid 599 for them back then


only problem is ecs wont sell me 1 for 100 caus my gf curbed my wheel 90% around.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i have these on my car for 6 months now. no problem paid 599 for them back then
> 
> 
> only problem is ecs wont sell me 1 for 100 caus my gf curbed my wheel 90% around.


$179.95 is the price to buy wheels individually. 

Jason


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

how badly will i get raped at customs if i order through ECS?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> how badly will i get raped at customs if i order through ECS?


We have nothing to do with customs so I couldn't tell you. 

Jason


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> We have nothing to do with customs so I couldn't tell you.
> 
> Jason


i just checked the canada-ease option and says total shipping and duties/taxes/fees would be 260.09

So total final price to canada 660$.....very tempting


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i just checked the canada-ease option and says total shipping and duties/taxes/fees would be 260.09
> 
> So total final price to canada 660$.....very tempting



Canada-ease is usually the best option so there's no surprises. You pay once and the order arrives at your door. 

As I said before those prices are decided by UPS and your country. We are not involved. 

Jason


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i have these on my car for 6 months now. no problem paid 599 for them back then
> 
> 
> only problem is ecs wont sell me 1 for 100 caus my gf curbed my wheel 90% around.


This is a false statement, this man, or woman depending on the day of the year, does not have a girlfriend. Please ignore ECS.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Canada-ease is usually the best option so there's no surprises. You pay once and the order arrives at your door.
> 
> As I said before those prices are decided by UPS and your country. We are not involved.
> 
> Jason


Just bought them

what centercaps do these come with? will my OEM audi ones fit?


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

Rogerthat said:


> This is a false statement, this man, or woman depending on the day of the year, does not have a girlfriend. Please ignore ECS.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Just bought them
> 
> what centercaps do these come with? will my OEM audi ones fit?




LOL, shouldn't this have been asked BEFORE you bought them? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

they come with alzor centercaps

oem should fit. I have custom tp ones that fit the OEM BBS CO wheels.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> LOL, shouldn't this have been asked BEFORE you bought them? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


buy on impulse = no reasoning

i'm just happy i found something other than VMR reps of my OEM ti's!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

mounted










et45 no spacers


















:thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> mounted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: Looks good man!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Those look great!! :thumbup::thumbup: :beer:

Jason


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice! What center caps did you use?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> mounted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your car is so well done that I actually like the amber corner


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

TBomb said:


> :thumbup: Looks good man!


 



ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Those look great!! :thumbup::thumbup: :beer:
> 
> Jason


 :thumbup: for the packaging, wheels were very well protected



tcardio said:


> your car is so well done that I actually like the amber corner


 



Bezor said:


> Nice! What center caps did you use?


 from my OEM Ti's (previous model, RS4 style) same colour


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> The bold gunmetal gray spokes on the Alzor 628
> 
> Jason


 Still in stock?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Bezor said:


> Still in stock?


 Not at the moment. Current expected restock date is June 28th. 

Jason


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Not at the moment. Current expected restock date is June 28th.
> 
> Jason


 thanks. will check back then


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i think they change color on the spokes from when i bought my to now?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

No. Same paint scheme as before. 

Jason


----------



## Juanchy4 (Nov 26, 2013)

from my OEM Ti's (previous model, RS4 style) same colour[/QUOTE]

What Center cap number is The OEM Ti's. Im trying ti get The caps forMy wheels and The Center caps i had buyed are either a little big por smaller


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

They are available below. 

*Click HERE to order or for more information *


Jason


----------

